# Alte "BMX-Strecke" in neuem Glanz!!



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Februar 2007)

Ein herzliches Moin an alle die nördlichen Bereich Hamburgs, oder in und um Norderstedt wohnen. 

Wir sind gerade dabei der ehemaligen "BMX-Strecke" in Norderstedt Mitte neu aufleben zu lassen... haben letzte Woche mit dem grossen Table begonnen. Wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich anzuschliessen und ein bisschen mitbuddeln will, wir sind ab ca. mittags dort oder ich bin auch mit PM, Email und Messenger zu erreichen. falls jemand noch fragen hat, ich steh für fragen zur verfügung..

hoffe, dass trotz schlechtem Wetter ncoh jemand Lust hat mitzumachen.. würden uns freuen..

Danke + Ride on...
Phil


----------



## Leonardo DH (23. Februar 2007)

ja wie gesagt ich werde noch nich fest zusagen weil ich nich weiss wies meinem arm geht und ob ich vielleicht lieber auf die messe gehen sollte alleine um des wohlergehens des ladens willen.....oder so....   :/ war das richtiges deutsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Februar 2007)

moinsen...
bleibt das ne bmx strecke oder sind die tables auch für 26 zöller zu befahren...??
denn kamma jamma kucken-nech? 
greetz gazza


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Februar 2007)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> moinsen...
> bleibt das ne bmx strecke oder sind die tables auch für 26 zöller zu befahren...??
> denn kamma jamma kucken-nech?
> greetz gazza



Also es wird natürlich auch für 26" befahrbar sein.. ich selbst fahre 24"... nur die "alte bmx-strecke" ist halt in Norderstedt ein begriff..


----------



## Donn (23. Februar 2007)

moinsen,
komm aus h-u ( nördlich von norderstedt )
wo ist denn die "alte bmx strecke" in norderstedt mitte...hab da noch nie was gesehen...find ich ne echt geile idee...mal schaun wie das morgen aussieht, würd sonst morgen mal da mal hin...wenn ich denn weiß wo...

mfg
Donn


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Februar 2007)

Die strecke ist am Norderstedter Müllberg.. an der Oadby & Wingston raod.. ca. 5 min von der u-bahn norderstedt mitte


----------



## Technokrat (25. Februar 2007)

hallo Jungs, das ist echt ne super Idee, ich kene die strecke aus der zeit als sie BMX-bahn war. Allerdings möchte da kaum jemand gerne fahren. Grund: War halt auf einem Müllberg und weiss schon da fürn Müll drauf liegt.
Das gleiche als dort immer Stevenscup war, da wollte auch keiner so gerne  Fahren. War halt ein Müllberg. Zusätzlich würde ich erstmal die Behörden fragen, ob da´wieder was gehn kann. Grund: Ich weis das ein Grund war, das der Stevenscup nicht mehr fährt weil es keine Genehmigung gab. Keine Genehmigung kein Biken Schlussfolgerung irgendwann reisst irgend jemand alles Gebaute wieder ab.

Gruß 
der Technokrat


----------



## winx (25. Februar 2007)

Donn schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> wo ist denn die "alte bmx strecke" in norderstedt mitte...



Guckst du hier:

http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/view/324/deutschland/dirtpark-norderstedt#viewMap


----------



## simmons1984 (28. Februar 2007)

moin leude
ich würde auch auf jeden fall mal vorbeikommen und mitbudeln, kann nur in den nachsten 2 wochen nicht, da ich mir gestern meine titanplatte aus der hand hab rausnehmen lassen und ich für 10 tage lahmgelegt bin sonst aber gerne gruß johannes


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (5. März 2007)

also, z.z. gleicht die landschaft dort eher einem sumpfgebiet... und ist fast unbefahrbar..
aber ich denke so geht es allen flächen dieser art nach den heftigen regenfällen in den letzten paar wochen... am Wochenende sind die 1. paar sprünge ganz gut getrocknet... aber bis der anlauf ok dauert es noch eine weile und braucht noch ein paar arbeitskräfte.. also wer lust hat zu helfen kann sich gerne bei mir melden... würden uns über jede hilfe freuen!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (3. April 2007)

So der 1. Tabel und der 1. Sind soweit benutzbar.. Dank der gütigen mithilfe von Nino und Chris!! Sowie all die anderen die uns mit Ihren schlauen sprüchen auf die nerven gegangen sind!! Mein ganz besonderer dank gilt denjenigen die mit Ihren Rollern die grasflächen verkleinern, um uns eine bessere Anfahrt zu ermöglichen!  

Special Thanks geht raus an die Jungs aus Hummelsbüttel, die leute nur auf Ihrer Strecke fahren lassen, wenn die dort auch gebaut haben!! Tolle einstellung Jungs!! Weiter so!!  

Kleine anmerkung am Rande: nur der höflichkeit halber sollten die jenigen die dort gerne Fahren möchten den "Locals" Guten Tag sagen. Das macht nämlich immer einen guten eindruck!

Achja.. die 1. Pics von dort habe ich in mein Album getan! An dieser Stelle danke an die Fotografen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (3. April 2007)

hmm? versteh ich nicht so ganz was da gelaufen ist, vonwegen Feindschaften Locals gegenüber neulingen.
Bei uns auf der BMX-Bahn Volksdorf ist das nie ein Problem.
Da herrscht Harmonie!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (4. April 2007)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> hmm? versteh ich nicht so ganz was da gelaufen ist, vonwegen Feindschaften Locals gegenüber neulingen.
> Bei uns auf der BMX-Bahn Volksdorf ist das nie ein Problem.
> Da herrscht Harmonie!



Ich versteh es auch nicht.. ich finde das verhalten einfach nur dumm und kindisch.. bei uns kann eigentlich jeder fahren.. solange er die strecke nicht verwüstet...  
und: Guten Tag sagen, sollte uns allen möglich sein, sonst hatt Mutti in der erziehung gewaltug misst gebaut!!

Ride on, and keep the Dirt clean!!!


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (5. April 2007)

Moin,
solche Leute kann ich auch auf den Tod nicht ab! Denn meistens sind das solche die einfach nur Poser sind  .

Wenn ihr vernÃ¼nftig seit und nicht so wie oben beschrieben dann schnappt euch    euer Bike und ne Schaufel und kommt vorbei!!!


----------



## rAiL (8. Oktober 2007)

tach ich würde gerne helfen abba wohn doch verhältniss mäßig weit weg möchte abber in der nähe eimsbüttel oda niendorf mawat neues bauen wer bock hat und na an diesen orten wohnt einfach mail schreiben an [email protected] thx


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin
der Spot auf dem MÃ¼llberg in Norderstedt Mitte ist nun legaler Spot!
Diese Tatsache hat schon ein paar Leute angelockt, leider sind immernoch 4 Leute die bauen. Trotzdem ist der Spot gewachsen! 
Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder: Dirtlight District
Chris


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (27. Juni 2008)

.:HaGbArD:. schrieb:


> Special Thanks geht raus an die Jungs aus Hummelsbüttel, die leute nur auf Ihrer Strecke fahren lassen, wenn die dort auch gebaut haben!! Tolle einstellung Jungs!! Weiter so!!



Edit: Timmääääääääää sagt mir gerade das einige leute mit diesem kommentar immer noch ein problem. möchte mich hier und jetzt offiziell dafür entschuldigen. für mich ist es schon lange kein thema mehr. wie ihr sicherlich auch schon gemerkt habt sind wir doch alle nicht so schlimm wie wir alle von einander gedacht haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bis zum nächsten mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius666 (22. März 2009)

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr immernoch dort fahrt nd wie die strecke aussieht?
LG Annabell


----------



## Lienchen (22. März 2009)

Entschuldigt war falsch angemeldet..


----------



## PhatBiker (30. März 2009)

In Bremen Grohn ist auch eine BMX Strecke neu gemacht worden, die war vorher schon Bundesliga tauglich aber jetzt sowas von genial!!! 400 meter die sich wie 1000 anfühlen mit 500 höhenmeter.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (4. April 2009)

Event geplant!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390279


----------

